# Restaurant Investor Advice



## Ochazuke (Dec 6, 2022)

So I found a beautiful, very neat location for an omakase restaurant in a historical part of Boston called Beacon Hill. I have a concept, business plan, location, and experience. I crunched the numbers and I have more confidence than usual that it'll succeed. All I need is a partner or investor. Anybody here have any advice for how to find an investor or restaurant group?


----------

